#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Software errors and what cause to occur a software error?

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Software errors are sections of the code that are partially or totally incorrect as a result of grammatical, logical or other mistakes.
This can be made by the system analyst, programmer, or another member of the software development team. So an error can be,
1. An error can be a grammatical error in one or more of the code lines.
2.The logical error in carrying out one or more of the client's requirements
3. An error may be or maybe not detected during the coding or testing of the program before it is released to a customer.
So all, what can you suggest as the causes for these errors to occur?

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> Software errors are sections of the code that are partially or totally incorrect as a result of grammatical, logical or other mistakes.
> This can be made by the system analyst, programmer, or another member of the software development team. So an error can be,
> 1. An error can be a grammatical error in one or more of the code lines.
> 2.The logical error in carrying out one or more of the client's requirements
> 3. An error may be or maybe not detected during the coding or testing of the program before it is released to a customer.
> So all, what can you suggest as the causes for these errors to occur?




*Human factor*. Due to human propensity to make mistakes, the software cannot be made perfectly without any bugs in it.*Communication failure*. This factor takes place in the different levels. Communication failure, such as miscommunication, lack of communication or incorrect communication can arise when the requirements are incomplete or indistinct, also when the code is modified for second time.*Unreal development timeframe*. The situations when tester doesn’t have enough information and his/her development schedule is limited by deadlines arise very often. It could lead to bad-quality and defective service.

----------

